# display driver stopped responding and has recoverd!!!



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

i keep getting






when i watch a video or play a game i have brand new 
hp compaq 100 - 002eb Desktop PC 
(serial no.) 4CH3357BPQ
(product no.) E6Q45EA#UUG
im using windows 8 


can some one help me :banghead: 


Thank you ,Phet


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

o yha i forgot 2 say when this happens some times the pc goes in2 sleep mode and wont wake up 


thank you ,Phet


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to the HP Support site: Hewlett Packard Technical Support - select a country or region
Choose your Country. Type in your make and model# and download the ATI/AMD Video driver for your model


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

thanks 4 trying but it did not stop.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you install the latest driver? Did you uninstall the previous driver and restart the computer so it uses the Default Standard VGA? Did you then install the latest driver?


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

i did that nothing changed 
:sad:


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

any things that i can do?


----------



## OldGrayGary (Jun 29, 2006)

Since your HP is brand new, you can likely call HP support directly for free, and ask if there are any issues unique to your model.

If the video error didn't appear at first, but suddenly appeared after a few weeks or months of error-free usage, you could also try using System Restore or try a System Refresh -- details about those are here How to restore, refresh, or reset your PC - Microsoft Windows Help

Certainly does seem like either the driver isn't quite right, another program is interfering in the drivers operation, or perhaps some data corruption could be taking place. [If data corruption is present, and ongoing, you'll likely see other errors increase in frequency]. Data corruption is most often caused by faulty hardware (system memory, hard drive) and sometimes by malware.

Hopefully this is a simple driver issue, and once a reliable driver is in, you'll be set.

Best of luck
. . . Gary


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

look at this form


display driver stopped responding and has recoverd!!! - HP Support Forum - 3033241


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you try the Microsoft FixIt? "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" error in Windows 7 or Windows Vista


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

I had 2 do the "Let me fix it myself" because it did not work; still no changes


----------



## conzy24 (Nov 10, 2013)

Phet, What games are you trying to play. Try running furmark, and see if that crashes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

As conzy said. Run FurMark FurMark: VGA Stress Test, Graphics Card and GPU Stability Test, Burn-in Test, OpenGL Benchmark and GPU Temperature | oZone3D.Net which will heat up and stress your Video card out. If that fails within a few minutes, the Video card needs to be replaced. If it runs OK, then the video card is not the problem.


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

it crashed at 47% (52°c):frown:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If that fails within a few minutes, the Video card needs to be replaced.


----------



## conzy24 (Nov 10, 2013)

Thats not going to work since that probably means that the whole processor chip is faulty, and looking at the specs it is soldered on. I am quite sure that he would have a heck of a time replacing it.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Which means the motherboard must be replaced. If you have had it for less then one year, you can send it back to HP for a free replacement under warranty.


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

well it did take 5 minutes.


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

conzy24 said:


> Phet, What games are you trying to play. Try running furmark, and see if that crashes.


 im trying 2 play arma 3 Arma 3 | Official Website


----------



## Phet (Oct 13, 2013)

so i sent it back 2 hp well i got it back after 4 weeks still no improvement do i send it back?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Contact HP support and see what they say.


----------

